# Avez-vous pris un Apple Care avec votre Ipad ?



## dada69 (23 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour la question est dans le titre

je n'ai jamais souscris d'Apple Care par le passé

mais je me pose la question sur l'Ipad (3G 32Gb), vis à vis de la batterie entre autre...

un avis ?

Cordialement


----------



## mashgau (23 Juillet 2010)

Pas souscrit pour le moment sachant qu'on a normalement 1 an à la date de l'achat pour prendre un apple care. Je verrai donc d'ici là si je change d'avis.

A mon avis, l'échange de la batterie, sauf problème technique précis, ne sera pas pris en compte dans l'apple care car ça doit compter comme de l'usure normale. A voir dans les contrats pour IPAD.


----------



## Tuncurry (24 Juillet 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> A mon avis, l'échange de la batterie, sauf problème technique précis, ne sera pas pris en compte dans l'apple care car ça doit compter comme de l'usure normale. A voir dans les contrats pour IPAD.



je confirme, d'autant plus que le grand risque pour l'Ipad, c'est pas qu'il tombe en panne, c'est qu'il tombe tout court...

A mon avis une assurance vol/casse est plus appropriée...


----------



## MacSedik (24 Juillet 2010)

AppleCare c'est bien mais pour les vices caches qui apparaissent au bout d'un certain moment, je veux dire par la plus d'un an (les MacBook et leur charnières par exemple) mais pour la casse ou autres, c'est pas pris en compte, donc là du coup c'est vrai que c'est moins intéressant.


----------



## dada69 (24 Juillet 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> je confirme, d'autant plus que le grand risque pour l'Ipad, c'est pas qu'il tombe en panne, c'est qu'il tombe tout court...
> 
> A mon avis une assurance vol/casse est plus appropriée...



en fait si, la batterie est explicitement spécifiée dans le contrat Apple Care Ipad

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC593F/A?mco=MTczNzY0MzA#overview

et c'est justement ce qui m'intéressait à priori

par contre, je viens également de réaliser que l'apple care Ipad ne couvre *que un an de plus !*  et non pas deux comme sur les macbook par exemple...

:hein:


----------



## esam74 (24 Juillet 2010)

J'hesitais moi aussi, pour la batterie c'est un peu vicieux ils la change que si elle a perdu 50%, alors pas sur d avoir cette chance en deux ans!!!


----------



## mashgau (24 Juillet 2010)

1ère "nouvelle techno", donc pas de retour sur la durée de vie du produit. Mais c'est pas grave, y'a moyen de craquer une fois par an sur le nouveau modèle ^^


----------



## MacSedik (25 Juillet 2010)

Mon iPhone edge m'a tenu 2 ans donc j'espère que mon iPad fera mieux comme même, pour la batterie il faut pas se prendre la tête pour ça. Enjoy your device.


----------

